
Thanks to Linux, Google and Valve Are Bringing Steam to Chromebooks - rahuldottech
http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Thanks-to-Linux-Google-and-Valve-are-Bringing-Steam-to-Chromebooks
======
liamcardenas
This is good news, but I’m surprised it doesn’t seem to be in any way related
to Stadia, which is more aligned with ChromeOS’ philosophy and, as mentioned
in the article, would be compatible with the poor specs that Chromebooks are
specifically designed with.

